
Ask HN: AWS Marketplace for SaaS, is it worth for an API service? - logronoide
We have an OSINT Threat Intelligence API for DevOps and SecOps and we are doing reasonably well, but we would like to expand our reach thanks to Marketplaces for SaaS and APIs. One of the most interesting places is the AWS Marketplace for SaaS.<p>I would like to hear from people using this marketplace the good and bad things. How is your experience? How much new subscriptions can they drive to your SaaS&#x2F;API? Is it worth for an API business? Was it hard to integrate?
======
scollins
I have a few products on AWS marketplace. My biggest complaint with AWS is
that there is 0 visibility into conversion metrics as a publisher. You don't
know how many times your listing appeared in search, who clicked on it but
didn't signup etc. AWS shows ref tag reports, but they only tell you how much
traffic you drove to the listing.

Also, optimizing search ranking for your product is hit-and-miss, with no
clear guidelines or tips.

